# Concerns about my 6 month old niece



## ChesMik4eva

Hi all, I was hoping someone could either ease my mind or provide some advice regarding my aunty's 6 month old daughter. I've recently just visited and met her for the first time and noticed quite a lot of differences between her child and mine, who is 1 month younger. It might not be a big deal but I just need to get it off my chest. 

I tried to get her to bear weight on her legs repeatedly and they just totally crumpled everytime. The one time she was able to do it it was very weak and she could barely support herself. She doesn't being her hands to her midline (the middle of her body) they sort of just stick out quite stiff like and she doesn't bring her hands to her mouth and suck on them. She reaches for toys but the movement is very slow and has trouble grasping it, also it's not often she will reach. My son is babbling lots, making squealing noises and laughing and she doesn't do this, all she will do is make a sort of growling sound. She can roll from her back to her front but it takes her a long time and she won't lift her head up and push off with her arms her head just stays down. Also she doesn't seem very aware, she kind of just stares off, and doesn't look at things out of the corner of her eye or notice things moving near her. She can't sit un-aided, I realise not everyone baby can at this age, but she doesn't really even keep herself upright at all, even with support. She is smiling though so that's good. But she doesn't make any different facial expressions or anything...

I realise every baby develops differently, but after seeing how my son is so interactive and plays I'm concerned at how different they are. He will interact very well, reach for your face and pull on your hair etc, make lots of facial expressions and laugh and giggle. I of course haven't said a word to my aunty as I realise it's still very early and I could be wrong, but I did mention it to my mum who is a speech therapist and works specifically with developmentally delayed kids and kids with autism and she confided that she had noticed it also. She said something about a muscle tone problem and how it could be neurological. My aunty was watching videos of my son rolling over and laughing and playing and asked, "How old is he?" and sort of seemed to be doing the math in her head so I have a feeling she might suspect something. Also I don't know if this is related but her head seems to be very small in relation to the rest of her body. 

If anyone has experienced anything like this I would appreciate some feedback, and yes I realise is is VERY early and nothing can be diagnosed yet but I just needed to ask someone about it as I can't really talk to anyone about it. My aunty is a very good mother who would no doubt get her daughter the help she needs if there was any problems. If there was issues does anyone know when some kind of help could be given? Like when a specialist could intervene? Thanks in advance.


----------



## BlueHadeda

I don't want to minimize your concerns, because of course it could point to something going on. And I can hear that you really care about your aunty and her baby, and is concerned about her.

But it sounds exactly like my daughter was, and like my 5-month old still is! My eldest daughter didn't interact with us, didn't laugh or smile much, only sat unsurported (for 1 second) from when she was 7 or 8 months old, didn't roll around, didn't reach for toys much, etc. Everything you mentioned. She slept and she fed and that was basically it! My sister asked me once when she was 4 months old, if there isn't something "wrong" with my baby, because of her lack of responding to us. 

Today, she's a very happy, very talkative, very lively, very active, very healthy 9-year old! She did have a tethered cord, but it didn't cause any of those "symptoms" (or lack of them). She also did have a little bit of a muscle tone problem, but it was easily corrected at age 5, with some therapy (weekly) for about 6 months. My current 5-month old is exactly like her sister, and even worse in some instances! Her head still bobs around on her neck, she slumps and can't hold herself up straight, she can't bear weight on her legs, she very rarely laughs out loud but does smile daily. She does reach out for objects and bring them to her mouth. To me, she seems like a 3 or 4-month old. She doesn't babble much either. She seems very far off from sitting on her own.

Total opposite of my girls were my 2 boys. They were superfast developers. Could "stand" from early on, laughed, smiled, babbled, suck on objects from a few months old, played, interacted, they were just total opposite of my girls! Today, they're also very smart, healthy, happy boys. My children obviously never read the memo that said girls are supposed to be faster in development than boys! :haha: 

So I think you should give your aunty's little girl another few months. If she's still showing these signs by 8 or 9 months, I would gently ask her if she thinks her daughter could benefit from an evaluation at an occupational therapyst perhaps. Some therapy could in fact be started this early. Especially to help her reach milestones like sitting, crawling, etc. Good luck! :hugs:


----------



## sophxx

Every baby's different but my lo couldn't weight bear at all at that age he didn't roll till 9 months or walk till nearly 2 he's got very loose joints I'm hyper mobile so he most probably is tonsaid the doctor he's perfectly fine he can climb run jump ect once he set off there was no stopping him and he's devolved quicker than childr not who could weight bear from a early age. X


----------



## BusyBusyBusy

Maybe she could ask the pediatrician if s/he sees anything that would be a concern. We foster/adopt special needs babies and they have started physical therapy and Early Intervention programs as early as 6 weeks of age. If there is a problem then the sooner it is addressed, the easier it is for the little one to overcome it. Best case scenario would be that the pediatrician doesnt see a problem, worst case there is something going on. Either way you would all have a little peace of mind.


----------



## Phantom

6 months is so early to be worrying. I wouldn't mention your worries to her mom yet. I'm sure she's perfect in her moms eyes and comparing babies is never a good idea. If there is something wrong doctors won't catch it this early. Or maybe she is just content the way she is and is in no hurry.


----------



## Peanut78

Yes, some children start therapy as early as 6 months (physio), but this is rare and would usually be for a known diagnosis/ condition. She is still very little I wouldn't jump the gun quite yet, lots of children are slower in their development, yet it evens out as they get older. 

Your niece may be on the lower spectrum of muscle tone, but still within normal range without a need for concern or intervention. :shrug:


----------

